# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Mikroelektronika Easy Pic v 7

## kentar

Πωλείται η αναπτυξιακή πλακέτα για μικροελεγκτές Easy PIC v 7 στην αρχική της συσκευασία 
σε άριστη εμφανισιακή και λειτουργική κατάσταση.
Extra 15 μικροελεγκτές PIC  σε DIP socket  , οθονη LCD  16X2 .  
Τιμή  100 €


https://www.mikroe.com/easypic-v7

picdev.jpg

----------

